# Ryonet Offers Douthitt CTS 30 Computer To Screen Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Eliminate film costs and increase the print quality of your images with the Douthitt CTS 30 computer-to-screen wax-jet printer offered by Ryonet. The high-density wax fully hardens on the screen creating a more durable image that increases the repeatability and consistency of jobs. 

With the CTS 30, you will experience faster turnaround times, reduced exposure times, and more precise registration than with traditional methods. 

The unit is compatible with any raster imaging processor (RIP) that can output 1 bit uncompressed TIFF file at 600 dpi. Douthitt also packages the machine with a RIP if necessary. Print files can be automatically added to the print queue after ripping via an Ethernet network. 

The max screen size is 25 by 36 inches although the true screen size is dictated by the image size. The maximum image size is 20 by 30 inches. It requires 120v electricity and compressed air. As an option, there is a convenient foot switch for controlling the air clamp.

To view on the website, go to: need landing page

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

